# Henery Zelt Washington Pa Blob quart



## Ohio Rob (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't find much on this quart blob beer.  "Henery Zelt Washington, Pa."  Bottom is embossed 2 / DOC / 7.   Common / Rare ?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Rob,

 I found a few nuggets.

 "Trade Names for the brewery at 740/748 Jefferson Ave, Washington, PA:
 Jacob Zelt 1845-1873 
 Zelt Bros. Brewers (Wheeling & Oregon Sts) 1874-1884
 AKA: Louis Zelt & Bro. (Sons of Jacob Zelt) 1874-1884
 Louis Zelt 1884-1891
 Jacob Zelt 1891-1895
 Henry Zelt 1895-1900
 Zelt & Bros,, Washington Brewery 1900-1920
 Brewery operations shut down by National Prohibition in 1920-1933
 Issued U-Permit No. PA-U-301A allowing the resumption of brewing operations 1933
 Washington Brewing Co. 1933-1940
 Closed in 1940
 Status of the building is unknown.
 Thanks to Mary Beth Zelt for contributing to this biography." From.

 It looks like he died young:

 "*Henry Zelt* (b. Feb 1854, d. 24 Dec 1900)

 Henry Zelt (son of Jacob Sr Zelt and Mary Maria Bartz) was born Feb 1854 in Washington, Washington, PA, and died 24 Dec 1900 in Washington, Washington, PA. He married Jane Underwood on 18 Jul 1888 in Washington, Washington, PA.

 More About Henry Zelt and Jane Underwood:
 Marriage: 18 Jul 1888, Washington, Washington, PA." From.

 "*Brewery.*â€”About 1845, Jacob Zelt came to Washington and commenced brewing.  Four years later he removed to the west end of Belle Street, and purchased the property he at present owns, and started the brewing in a small way, and by degrees it has been brought to its present capacity.  In 1873 the business was placed in charge of his sons, Louis and Adam, who now conduct it.  They manufacture about three hundred barrels of beer annually." From.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Mar 1, 2012)

Excellent research work once again.  With only a 5 year run it can't be too common.  It is hard to pass up a blob beer for 3 bucks anyway.


----------

